# Whining noise when 2012 cruze is in gear and accelerating



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

simpdogg said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> 
> I am new here, but can anyone help me with this problem? I have a 2012 chevy cruze and there is a whining noise coming from the engine compartment when I am driving and accelerating. Have anyone had this problem and can anyone give me a solution? I do not run my air condition when I drive so I know that is not the problem.


Manual or auto transmission? Any whining in neutral either by revving or coasting at speed?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## simpdogg (May 3, 2018)

I have automatic transmission and I only hear the noise when in gear. I don't hear it when the car is in idle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Does it change pitch with RPM/gear changes or more of a constant noise that increases with road speed?


----------



## simpdogg (May 3, 2018)

Yes it does. from 1.5K to 2k RPM, the whining sounds goes higher, but the noise will go away when I get to about 65 MPH.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd be thinking tires or wheel bearings before I'd give the trans any thought.

Needs to be diagnosed by someone with a professional ear.

Rob


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Robby said:


> I'd be thinking tires or wheel bearings before I'd give the trans any thought.
> 
> Needs to be diagnosed by someone with a professional ear.
> 
> Rob


Tires or wheel bearings get louder as you go faster and don't disappear. They also usually produce more of a howling/growling/grinding noise depending on how bad it is. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## simpdogg (May 3, 2018)

I don't think that its the tires. I bought 4 brand new tires not too long ago. The whining noise only happens when I am pressing on the gas to accelerate in speed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

simpdogg said:


> I don't think that its the tires. I bought 4 brand new tires not too long ago. The whining noise only happens when I am pressing on the gas to accelerate in speed.


Hate to say it, but what you are describing sounds like a transmission bearing (or something in the belt path, but that would show up with revs @ a standstill).

Could you snag a video while driving and upload it here?


----------



## simpdogg (May 3, 2018)

Current update: I took my car to a local auto shop to help me with the problem and this is what they found. They said that there is air coming from the turbocharger. Recently, I had to replace my turbocharger due to the fact that according to the dealership it had fallen apart. The dealership auto mechanics replaced my turbocharger and said that my car was fine. 2 months later a local auto mechanic tells me that there is air coming from my turbocharger. Its like a whistle when my car is in gear and accelerating from first to second gear. I plan on taking my car back to the same dealership an tell them to fix the problem.


----------



## Car Dr.B (Dec 7, 2020)

No, it is not your turbo charger lol
Open your door and drive, if it whines more high pitch the more you accelerate and the sound comes from under the car in your gear box it is not your turbo charger. The turbo makes a slow build up and sudden release from near the Hood, not under the car and the turbo will not Whine when you let off the gas. The sound your describing is common and when you accelerate it goes more high pitch. As you let off the gas, the pitch goes down but still there. The turbo spools up and when you let off the gas instantly is released through your air intake. It is Not your turbo lol trust me


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Car Dr.B said:


> No, it is not your turbo charger lol
> Open your door and drive, if it whines more high pitch the more you accelerate and the sound comes from under the car in your gear box it is not your turbo charger. The turbo makes a slow build up and sudden release from near the Hood, not under the car and the turbo will not Whine when you let off the gas. The sound your describing is common and when you accelerate it goes more high pitch. As you let off the gas, the pitch goes down but still there. The turbo spools up and when you let off the gas instantly is released through your air intake. It is Not your turbo lol trust me


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## CarlosZ (Dec 6, 2021)

H


simpdogg said:


> Current update: I took my car to a local auto shop to help me with the problem and this is what they found. They said that there is air coming from the turbocharger. Recently, I had to replace my turbocharger due to the fact that according to the dealership it had fallen apart. The dealership auto mechanics replaced my turbocharger and said that my car was fine. 2 months later a local auto mechanic tells me that there is air coming from my turbocharger. Its like a whistle when my car is in gear and accelerating from first to second gear. I plan on taking my car back to the same dealership an tell them to fix the problem.


hey did you fix your car and what was the problem? I’m having the same issue as you, my 2012 Chevy Cruze is whistling like crazy when I’m accelerating. I too, replaced a cracked turbo charger last year and right now the car is making that noise. It sounds like pressured air escaping the engine area. Please reply


----------

